# Curing plastisol inks



## spiritwear4u (Aug 22, 2008)

can a t-shirt/hoody/garment be passed thru the oven more than once if the ink was not cured properly the first run thru the oven?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes for sure.


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

yes i often have to pass more than once its not a prob


----------



## spiritwear4u (Aug 22, 2008)

even if it's a day later?


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

no not a day later you have to cure it there and then


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

furbald said:


> no not a day later you have to cure it there and then


That's not accurate. As long as the garment hasn't been washed or otherwise damaged, etc, you can fully cure the ink at a later time.

This is basically how plasitsol transfers work.


----------



## spiritwear4u (Aug 22, 2008)

i heard the same from someone else. as long as i dont stretch it and crack it it should be okay to cure at a later time


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not the best way to fully cure a garment. I've never waited a day between cures so I wonder if there 'could' be some issue with the uncured ink adhering to the outer layer of cured ink. But definitely worth a shot. And now that you know, don't wait that long again.


----------



## cesarmart34 (Mar 5, 2015)

this is definitely not true on big jobs of 500 pcs or more i often use one day to print (run the garment through the belt just long enough so that it flash cures) and use the next day to slowly properly cure the garments so that they don't crack or wash off.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

A day later won't matter. Rule of thumb try to run your shirt through the dryer as slow as you can keeping the curing temp as long as you can without over heating the garment.


----------

